# Network Scanning - Finding Cisco devices

## slugggerzzz

Hello all, 

I have a big task ahead of me, finding all Cisco devices across a very large network. 

I am wondering on the best way to do this, with as much automation as possible. 

So looked at using NMAP, 

Im running into problems with certain things. 

All the networks are remote so i cannot get a ARP scan to lookup MAC's against OUI database; also some MAC's (vlans interfaces and VIP's) are virtual and wont come back as cisco devices. 

So i started using OS detection, which works however the time it takes is not quick enough considering i have 100's of /16 networks. (yer i know).

Any ideas tips tricks ?

----------

## olger901

Do these Cisco devices have CDP enabled? If so you might have some luck using cdp-tools. You can find them on: http://openmaniak.com/cdp.php.

----------

